# Settling in the car



## michjfish (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone has any tips to settle Noosa in the car? She's 3 months now and is doing really well settling at home but as soon as she gets in the crate in the car she'll go to the toilet. This is on even the shortest journey, it's only 5 mins to the beach  She's crate trained at home but this is a material travel crate but I can't keep moving her metal one in and out the house. Does anyone have any tips?
Thanks very much


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi.

We took five dogs 140 miles in crates to South Dakota last year without one problem. A dog has a instinct to not soil it's "den". My guess is that your dog does not consider the crate in the car it's den and just another place "outside."

Suggest a thin cotton pad in the crate: one that will allow the urine to stay upon the top. Take a few long drives with this situation. Your dog will urinate and then have to be in it's own urine. This is against his/her nature to be in his/her den with body fluids.

Training is setting up situations for your pup to learn. 

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

Try bringing the car crate in the house and use it for a few days.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Instead of creating a whole new thread I thought I would add to this one since I have a someone similar question. We have a small car crate and our 3.5 month old girl is growing out of it  We want to start bringing her for car rides without a crate. Is this a good idea? If so how can it be done without being too overwhelming for her? She has been really good in the car so far (in her crate) so I'm hoping that won't change.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Coya -We just switched our 5 month puppy to being in the back of the car with a dog guard and a bed. If you puppy is good in it's crate it should be okay if you are able to section off part of your car. Or you can get a harness for them to wear and sit in the back seat. 
MichjFish - It sounds like your puppy is being stressed from the car. Take them out into the car and give them treats and just sit in the car with them. Then run the engine and still just sit in the car and interact with them. Then call it a day. Next day when you go out to the car start the engine right away then sit with them again. So skip the first step of sitting with no engine running. Then call it a day. Next day go out right away and start the car and sit with them for half the time then go on a 10 min drive. If you have a poo free drive praise and give treats. Next day go out to car don't sit with the puppy at all, start engine and give a treat. Go for a 10-15 min drive. In plain terms build up the confidence of the puppy to go for a ride without stress. Whatever you do don't get angry or stressed if the dog has an accident as this will make the puppy feel that the car is a stressful place. Good luck.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Coya- Savannah started riding in a crate. We have transitioned to a harness, but still use the crate occasionally. Whatever solution you choose, put some of her toys in the car with her. I declared success too quickly. When Savannah was bored on one particularly long ride, she ate one of the seat belts. As I told the story to other owners, the comment was immediate and consistent - 'you forgot to put her toy with her, didn't you?' We always ride with toys now.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

michjfish said:


> She's crate trained at home but this is a material travel crate but I can't keep moving her metal one in and out the house. Does anyone have any tips?
> Thanks very much


This is your problem, The crate you are using retains the smell of where she went before. This "smell" tells her it's OK to go here. The car must be clean of any pet urine. Use the appropriate cleaner, make sure she has gone outside before the next 10 car rides and make them short and praise and treat her when she is successfull! Consistency and repetition are your friends.


----------

